# tenemos prensa internacional



## Adrenalina

Hola

Necesito ayuda, por favor. ¿Cómo traduzco "tenemos prensa internacional" al italiano? Gracias


----------



## Aloha

"Abbiamo dei giornali internazionali"


Saluti.


----------



## feiras

Depende de la frase, "abbiamo dei giornali internazionali" come ha dicho Aloha, está correcto. Pero prensa internacional se puede traducir también con "stampa internazionale". Ejemplo:"L'attenzione della *stampa internazionale* verso l'Italia è abbastanza alta"


----------



## Adrenalina

Gracias. ¿y sería más correcto decir se vende prensa internacional? ¿Qu'e diríais en ese caso?


----------



## Marlotta

Si vende stampa internazionale o giornali internazionali.
Entrambe mi sembrano corrette.


----------



## Aloha

Non sarebbe meglio dire "vendesi" al posto di "si vende"?


----------



## feiras

Se puede decir:
- "Si vendono giornali internazionali";( las más utilizada)
- "Giornali internazionali vendesi"(que se usa sobre todo en los anuncios económicos, por ejemplo: "bicilcletta vendesi" o "casa vendesi")
- Si vende stampa internazionale


----------



## Adrenalina

Gracias, feiras, me quedaré con la primera, entonces.
Un saludo


----------



## jazyk

> "Giornali internazionali vendesi"(que se usa sobre todo en los anuncios económicos, por ejemplo: "bicilcletta vendesi" o "casa vendesi")


Sebbene comunissimo, il più corretto normativamente sarebbe _giornali internazionali vendonsi_ = giornali internazionali sono venduti, plurale. Ma io non lo direi mai (a dire il vero, non direi neanche la forma con vendesi ).


----------



## feiras

De nada, cuando quieras ;-)


_Ps. "Giornali internazionali vendesi"(que se usa sobre todo en los anuncios económicos, por ejemplo: "bicilcletta vendesi" o "casa vendesi") Sebbene comunissimo, il più corretto normativamente sarebbe giornali internazionali vendonsi = giornali internazionali sono venduti/si vendono, plurale. Ma io non lo direi mai (a dire il vero, non direi neanche la forma con vendesi )._

In realtà la formula sottolineata in rosa non si utilizza, se pur apparentemente corretta poichè rispetta il plurale...


----------



## Aloha

Io continuo con:


"Abbiamo dei giornali internazionali"


Piú semplicemente...


----------



## irene.acler

Yo diría _si vende stampa internazionale_ o _si vendono giornali internazionali_.


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Yo diría _si vende stampa internazionale_ o _si vendono giornali internazionali_.



Yo me quedo del todo con lo que dice Irenita 

Creo que son las frases más presentables.


----------



## cristinilla

¿Qué diferencia hay entre giornali internazionali y stampa internazionale?


----------



## irene.acler

Cristinilla, básicamente no hay ninguna diferencia, ya que "stampa" hace referencia al conjunto de periódicos.


----------



## cristinilla

Stampa quiere decir prensa y giornali, periódicos ¿no?


----------



## irene.acler

Exactamente.
Stampa = prensa
Giornale = periódico.


----------



## Aloha

Coleguillas,

Fijaos que la frase inicial dice: "Tenemos prensa internacional"

*¿Quién dijo que se vende?* 

Quizás sea el mensaje de una compañía aérea, en la cual tengan el servicio gratuito de prensa...o en un hotel, en un restaurante, etc. 

La traducción, en este sentido es (y reitero):

"Abbiamo dei giornali internazionali"

Un abrazo.


----------



## feiras

Adrenalina said:


> Gracias. ¿y sería más correcto decir se vende prensa internacional? ¿Qu'e diríais en ese caso?


 
Por este motivo se terminó hablando de "venta"... 
saludos


----------

